

Ask HN: Which books would you save to restart civilization? - orky56

If the world were to end and you were to survive with a handful of books, which ones would you save to restart civilization?<p>You'll realize it is just as important to know what you don't know as what you know when making this decision.
======
TheDoctorWho
K&R

------
horsehead
This question cannot be asked without getting the answer "Fahrenheit 451" :)

